
Show HN: Stabre – Find hyper-targeted B2B leads - dstick
https://stabre.com
======
dstick
Hi everyone - I’m Stan, one of the founders!

Very excited to finally show Stabre.com to the world. We’ve been working on it
for what feels like, and probably is - ages.

Stabre is a new search engine for business that gives you full control over
the way you search and -find- companies. Our goal is to fix / remedy / address
all the pains and friction you experience with traditional, consumer oriented,
search engines.

The way we do this can be summed up in one word: Control.

We’ve introduced half a dozen new search methods, implemented search curation
through up/down voting and everything else we could think of that gives you as
much control over the search results as possible.

Right now Stabre is meant for business users / usage and allows you to find
businesses worldwide, in complete freedom. But it’s awesome to just explore
the (business) world with as well :-)

We made a bunch of videos to showcase how Stabre can help you find businesses
in new ways: Bite-sized screencasts:
[https://stabre.com/](https://stabre.com/) (scroll down a bit) Not A Live
Demo: [https://stabre.com/not-a-live-demo](https://stabre.com/not-a-live-demo)

Would love to hear your feedback, thoughts and questions!

~~~
nottorp
Well this looks like a B2B product that's not for me, but hopefully you make
enough money with this to expand into regular people generic search in my
lifetime ;)

~~~
dstick
That is most definitely the plan! But we had to start somewhere :) Doesn't
mean it can't be useful though. I've actually found my own holiday destination
with Stabre by searching for very specific terms: france "pet friendly" luxury
cottage camping

Right now you can search among roughly 30.000.000 businesses, more if you dial
down the company algorithm strictness. The exact number of pages and websites
fluctuates, obviously.

Our big hairy goal is to keep increasing our index until one day, we rival
Google's size ;-)

------
verdverm
I don't think of search when I think of Google for business, rather GSuite and
Cloud.

The headline sounds like you are providing search for a business, but it looks
more like a company database.

~~~
Raphmedia
I find this comment very interesting. Recently, there was a similar submission
to HN (which I didn't save because I don't care about this need).

It was titled in a similar vein, something like "We made Google for ...". That
time, it was actually the suite and not the search.

Most of the comments were about how people expected to see the search because
"Google" is synonym to search.

Seems like you can't win when you compare yourself to something as huge as
Google.

~~~
dstick
Yep - I saw that post too. Thanks for pointing that out. Google has come to
mean too many things ;-)

This was the one I believe: "Show HN: Bloom – A free and open source 'Google'"
\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20105567](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20105567)

~~~
Raphmedia
Yes! Thanks. That post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20108573](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20108573)

------
silversconfused
What does it do? I click search, it says to sign up. I begrudgingly make up
some crap that fits the signup regex, and am then logged in. I search again,
and... nothing happens?

Search for local suppliers of goods I need would be highly useful to me.

~~~
dstick
Mmmh, can't recreate the error. Would you mind checking your console to see if
there are any errors there? Or maybe logout and in again? Corny as that may be
;-)

~~~
silversconfused
[https://imgur.com/a/RCrWJgC](https://imgur.com/a/RCrWJgC)

waterfox based on firefox-esr 56 (due to legacy extensions in use) with mild
adblocking. I'm probably not your desired client.

